# Huge thank you.



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I just need to give a huge thank you to all those people out there with flawless integrity looking out for other people. I need to give a special thanks to rick today who found my spotting scope and took the time out of his day to get it back to me. This was a very expensive purchase for me (vortex razor) and there is no way I would have been able to afford another one for a long time. Somehow it fell out of my pack on the four wheeler ride back to the truck they found the eyepiece on the road and the scope out in the bushes. I will try and pay this forward any chance I get that is all he would take from me just a promise of that no money, dinner, nothing! I owe you big time thanks again to a stand up guy!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet I love stories like that


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Rick, you are a standup guy! Thanks for posting this Brendo!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I felt I needed to post it! This guy really deserves some credit. It 
Was definitely a sinking feeling when I got up this morning to do some hiking went to grab the scope and it wasn't there. I spent all day up there looking for it and nothing. Got home went to post an ad but he had beat me to it definitely saved my day.


----------

